# deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE



## Giusi224 (3 September 2007)

Hallo,

bin heute morgen bei "deine-freesms-page.com " in die Falle getappt.

habe in den AGB's was von TESTMITGLIEDSCHAFT innerhalb von 24 St gelesen und habe eben per E-mail gekündigt.

Binn ich jetzt wieder raus aus der Falle oder muss ich noch mit Rechnungen rechnen?

Bitte hilfe

Info bin über 18:wall:


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

Normaler Weise sollte das reichen. Das Problem ist, ob der Anbieter die Nachricht überhaupt zeitgerecht erhält? Drucke auf jeden Fall die abgesendete Nachricht mit vollständigen Headerdaten aus!

Was Anbieter gar nicht mögen ist, wenn man ihnen die selbe Nachricht 1000 Mal zusendet (immer wieder auf senden klicken). Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn dann doch kurzfristig reagiert wird. Immerhin steht nichts davon in den Kündigungsbedingungen, dass die Kündigung nur einmal zu versenden sei. :-D


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

Falls es nicht reichen sollte und sich  Mahnorgien ergiessen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
weitere Infos 
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm
http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ118788594816495/link308612A.html


----------



## heidiwitzka1 (15 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

also ich hab mich dort auch angemeldet und die agb's akzeptiert und jetzt wollen dir von mir 144€ haben, weil ich angeblich ein abonnenment bestellt haben soll und das für 12 monate. 
was soll ich tun? ich hoffe das ihr mir ne postive antwort geben könnt.

LG heidiwitzka1


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



heidiwitzka1 schrieb:


> also ich hab mich dort auch angemeldet und die agb's akzeptiert


Konntest du  sehen, das es kostenpflichtig ist?  Wie alt bis du?


heidiwitzka1 schrieb:


> was soll ich tun?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

Alles weitere steht direkt  vor deinem  Posting. 
Wenn das nicht reicht, Verbraucherzentrale oder zu einem Anwalt.


----------



## heidiwitzka1 (15 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

ich hab nix von kosten gelesen. und ich bin erst 17 habe mich aber als 18 ausgegeben.


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



heidiwitzka1 schrieb:


> ich hab nix von kosten gelesen. und ich bin erst 17 habe mich aber als 18 ausgegeben.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


Wenn  von einem Gratisangebot ausgegangen wird, kann auch keine Leistungserschleichung vorliegen.
Das  Alter spielt dabei keine  Rolle.


----------



## heidiwitzka1 (15 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

okay.trotzdem wollte ich nochmal wissen ob sie dann dem inkassobüro bescheid geben falls ich die summe von 144€ nicht zahle?

lg heidiwitzka1


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



heidiwitzka1 schrieb:


> okay.trotzdem wollte ich nochmal wissen ob *sie* dann dem inkassobüro bescheid geben


wer ist *sie*?


----------



## heidiwitzka1 (15 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

ich mein mit SIE das unternehmen, also im dem falle deine freesms page.com.


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



heidiwitzka1 schrieb:


> ich mein mit SIE das unternehmen, also im dem falle deine freesms page.com.


Keine  Ahnung, die Wege der "Kostenlosbranche"   sind unergründlich. Ist aber 
auch völlig  wurscht, wer die Forderumgen stellt, die Rechtslage ändert sich 
dadurch um keinen Deut. 

Inkassobüros sind private Geldeintreiber sonst nichts, Sie haben keinerlei 
besondere Befugnissse. Sie oft überproportional  an den  Forderungen beteiligt. 
Dass erklärt  ihre oft rustikalen und  rechtlich meist völlig daneben liegenden 
Formulierungen und Behauptungen.


----------



## Chrisvw87 (18 September 2007)

*deine-freesms-page.com ! problem !*

HI 
habe ein problem, ich hatte einen Arbeitsunfall und wollte meinem kollegen nur schnell eine sms schicken, hatte aber kein geld aufm handy.
ich denn auf 5vor12.de gegangen weil das ja kostenlos ist , die hatten aber nix mehr frei. da war denn aber noch ein feld da stand "weitere kostenlose free sms anbieter ohne anmeldung" ich draufgeklickt und auf deine-freesms-page.com gelandet....
da stand einfach deine handynummernageben für aktivierungscode und los gehts ich agbs durchgelesen (relativ schnell muss ich zugeben) und nur gelesen das die premium sms was kosten usw. gut ich nummer angeben sollte ein paar daten angeben wie ich heiß und email für den aktivierungslink usw. gut ich angeben und dann kam ne mail nun konnt ich eine sms schreiben....code kam aufs handy und dann verschickt.....
ich nochmal ins email fach geschaut da stand es denn !!!! vielen dank für ihre anmeldung wir möchten sie nun bitten 144 euro für ein jahr ( 2 jahrevertrag also 288 euro ) zu überweisen an folgendes konto ( hamburger konto flensburger postfach und java in london )
ich gleich nochmal agb´s durchgelsen und gesehn 14 tägiges wiederrufsrecht ich auch gleich gemacht genau 10 min nach der anmeldung .
dann hab ich sogar noch gesehn das man bis 24 uhr des tages diesen dienst nutzen kann und das war ebenfalls vor 24 uhr.
gut kündigung abgeschickt dann kam 2 tage vor wiederrufs ablauf eine mail bitte senden sie uns alle daten von ihnen damit wir ihren auftrag bearbeiten können ( haben aber nicht auf meine kündigung reagiert geschweige denn davon was geschrieben ) ich denen geschrieben das ich gekündigt habe das sie alle daten haben usw.
gestern kam eine sms auf mein handy sie eine mahnung in ihrem email postfach bitte bezahlen sie den betrag sonst müssen wir uns ans inkasso büro wenden....
ich ins postfach geschaut , jo , stand drinne das ich nun die 2 mahnung erhalten habe ( habe nochnichtmal die erste bekommen ) und das wenn ich bis zum 24.9 das geld nicht überweise kommt inkasso....
ich habe alles aufbewahrt emails usw. weil die haben auf meine kündigung usw. nicht reagiert....und wie gesagt es war ja nur eine sms...was soll ich nun tun????

wäre nicht schlecht wenn ihr mir helfen könnt


----------



## jupp11 (18 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

einige Infolinks 

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm

http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ118788594816495/link308612A.html
http://www.vz-nrw.de/mediabig/31922A.rtf


----------



## Chrisvw87 (20 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

nur eine kurze direkte frage : ich bin doch im recht oder ? weil ich doch gekündigt habe mein ich .

vielen dank für die links ich werd mich so verhalten wie die schreiben , finds aber schon ne echte sauerei


----------



## Chrisvw87 (20 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



Chrisvw87 schrieb:


> nur eine kurze direkte frage : ich bin doch im recht oder ? weil ich doch gekündigt habe mein ich .
> 
> vielen dank für die links ich werd mich so verhalten wie die schreiben , finds aber schon ne echte sauerei


also von diesen sms [ edit] firmen


----------



## Ängelchen (21 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

hallöle....
also ich habe auch das besagte standard-problem.angemeldet,agb's nicht gelesen,rechnung erhalten,2.mahnung erhalten usw...
dazwischen gabs schon eine kündigung von mir.allerdings per mail.wollte jetzt auch noch eine in form eines briefes schicken. 
meine persönliche frage ist einfach nur ob diese seite echt ist mit all ihren rechten oder obs echt irgendwelche sind die darauf hoffen das jemand so dumm ist und zahlt.....
also wenn es die echt gibt und alles ihre richtigkeit hat müssten die doch auf ein einschreiben reagieren oder???? :unzufrieden:


----------



## sascha (21 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



Ängelchen schrieb:


> hallöle....
> meine persönliche frage ist einfach nur ob diese seite echt ist mit all ihren rechten oder obs echt irgendwelche sind die darauf hoffen das jemand so dumm ist und zahlt.....
> also wenn es die echt gibt und alles ihre richtigkeit hat müssten die doch auf ein einschreiben reagieren oder???? :unzufrieden:



Und wie sollen die Postfächer antworten?


----------



## Ängelchen (21 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

ähhh... soll das jetzt heißen die gibs nicht und ich spar mir den brief besser?
also wenn ich einen schicke an diese angegebene kontaktadresse muss da doch jemand sein der den list oder kann ich davon ausgehen das bei dieser adresse wahrscheinlich keiner wohnt... :roll:
bin nur total verzweifelt weil ich nicht weiß wie ich vorgehen soll das ich nicht voll stress durch die kriege... weiß ja nich was so passieren kann...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

Anderer Name, gleiches Postfach, auch keine Mailmöglickeit
http://www.pchilfe.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=758&start=0


----------



## jupp11 (21 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



Ängelchen schrieb:


> .. weiß ja nich was so passieren kann...


absolut nichts außer nervigen und  schwachsinnigen  Mahnungen


----------



## sascha (21 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



Ängelchen schrieb:


> ]bin nur total verzweifelt weil ich nicht weiß wie ich vorgehen soll das ich nicht voll stress durch die kriege... weiß ja nich was so passieren kann...



Zwei Jahre Abo- und Vertragsfallen in Deutschland. Schätzungsweise 200.000+  Opfer in Deutschland. 500.000 Droh-Mails, Inkassoschreiben und Anwalts-Briefe. 20.000 Opfer haben gezahlt und damit die 20 Anbieter (viel mehr sind es nicht) reich gemacht. 180.000 Betroffene haben nicht gezahlt. Was ist passiert? Exakt zwei Gerichtverfahren gab es. Und beide haben die Anbieter verloren! 

Jetzt bist du dran. Wovor soll man Angst haben?


----------



## Ängelchen (22 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

also auch wenn ich jetzt deren leistungen schon in anspruch genommen habe mehr als mahnungen wird mich nicht erreichen... :-?


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



Ängelchen schrieb:


> also auch wenn ich jetzt deren leistungen schon in anspruch genommen habe


Was für Leistungen?  Wenn du der Überzeugung warst, dass es kostenlos  war, sind es keine Leistungen.
(auf den Pseudokostenlosseiten wird alles getan, um die Kosten zu verbergen und  zu verschleiern) 
Gratisgeschenke im Kaufhaus sind auch keine  Leistungen, die bezahlt werden müssen...


----------



## Ängelchen (22 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

also brauch ich nix und niemandem irgendwas scheiben und kann mir in ruhe die mahnungen anschaun ohne etwas unternehmen zu müssen ja???


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

Das darf dir so direkt keiner  sagen, da es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre, aber du solltest  langsam mitbekommen haben, was andere tun.

PS:  Zum Zahlen hat hier aber auch noch keiner aufgefordert


----------



## Peterchen (24 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

Hallo,
ich bin ebenfalls auf diese Seite reingefallen. Habe völlig Sinnfreie Angaben gemacht und nun gestern die sms bekommen, dass ich eine Mahnung in meinem e-mail Postfach hätte (2. Mahnung, 1. hab ich nie bekommen). Habe die agbs vorher nicht richtig gelesen und somit auch noch nicht gekündigt (Anmeldung war vor ca. einem Monat). Ich soll nun auch die 144€ bezahlen. Bin Ratlos. Ich bitte um ratschläge, was ich tun soll.
danke


----------



## jupp11 (24 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



Peterchen schrieb:


> Ich bitte um ratschläge, was ich tun soll.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Chrisvw87 (24 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



Chrisvw87 schrieb:


> nur eine kurze direkte frage : ich bin doch im recht oder ? weil ich doch gekündigt habe mein ich .
> 
> vielen dank für die links ich werd mich so verhalten wie die schreiben , finds aber schon ne echte sauerei




^^^^ wollt fragen ob mir das einer beantworten kann ?
habe ja innerhalb von 10 min nach anmeldung ( weils mir gleich aufgefallen ist ) per mail gekündigt und die haben die klausel außerdem das ich deren dienst bis 24 uhr als art schnupper kram testen kann und dann noch 14 tägiges widerrufsrecht , darüber hinaus habe ich nur 1 sms geschrieben und habe sie deshalb ja auch nicht ( wäs ich ja eigentlich laut paragraph hätte tun können) geschädigt in dem ich bis 24 uhr noch tausend weitere sms verschickt habe.

also eigentlich können die mir ja eigentlich erst recht nix oder falls es wirklich vor gericht gehn würde?


----------



## jupp11 (24 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



Chrisvw87 schrieb:


> also eigentlich können die mir ja eigentlich erst recht nix oder falls es wirklich vor gericht gehn würde?


Bisher haben sich bei hunderttausenden von ähnlichen Fällen die "Kostenlosanbieter" 
zweimal vor Gericht gewagt und  sind dabei beide Male auf die Fresse geflogen.


----------



## Chrisvw87 (24 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

jo das habe ich schon gehört, aber ich spreche nun von meinem fall ,weil ich "angeblich laut deren vertrag" vollkommen richtig verhalten habe indem ich in deren frist widerrufen habe und nicht wie einige leute die es erst nach 2 wochen aufgefallen ist wo die widerrufungsfrist vorbei war.....
das die nicht auf meine kündigung reagiert haben ist ja nicht mein fehler...
also diesen punkt meine ich.....
hätte ich ja schon gute chancen oder?


----------



## Peterchen (25 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

Um noch mal auf mein Thema zurückzukommen,
ist es sehr riskant nicht zu bezahlen? Weil ich habe ja den Vertrag nicht rechtzeitig widerrufen bzw. gekündigt. Ich habe nämlich keine Lust wegen sowas dummen vor Gericht zu müssen.


----------



## jupp11 (25 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

Liest du eigentlich überhaupt, was hier gepostet wird? Das gilt auch für den letzten Poster auf der 
Vorgängerseite. Will hier jeder einzeln bedient werden? Dann kann ich das Posten auch einstellen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=204694#post204694


----------



## Chrisvw87 (25 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

@ jupp 
ich finde man muss bloß auch die leute verstehn die daruf reingefallen sind, die, die sich hier anmelden, bei denen ist es meisst schon zu spät zum widerrufen etc. dann ist das doch verständlich das die "panik" bekommen....

schließlich wenn man sich deren mahnung usw. durchliest schreiben die ja nun nicht gerade in einer netten ausdrucksform.
klar das viele muffen haben und auch genervt sind.
klar das du/sie keinem einen rechtstipp geben kannst usw. sondern halt "nur" ( nicht falsch verstehn das nur ) hilfreiche links geben kannst

deswegen finde ich wenn man sowelche user( wie ich auch ) die neu sind und auch nicht soviel mit pc zu tun haben , nicht dauernt irgendwelche links um die ohren knallen mit paragraphen usw., weil damit kennen sich sicher viele nicht mit aus sondern für mich wäre es hilfreich wenn hier einer im forum wäre der das ganze schon hintersich hat und das als art dialog verfasst von anfang bis ende der prozedur so denke ich wäre das eher hilfreich als tipp als wenn hier jeder schreibt lies das und lies das.......

wie gesagt meine äußerung bitte nicht falsch verstehn die links waren bis jetzt echt gut usw. und ihr hier alle im forum habt mir schon sher geholfen...
das was ich meine ist vill nur ein verbesserungsvorschlag


----------



## Captain Picard (25 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



Chrisvw87 schrieb:


> das was ich meine ist vill nur ein verbesserungsvorschlag


Steht dir frei, selbst mal als Hilfesteller aktiv zu werden. Die Regeln kennst du:  Rechtsberatung ist verboten, nicht nur hier sondern generell in Deutschland. Wir können immer qualifizierten Nachwuchs  bei der Forenmitarbeit gebrauchen.


----------



## Der Jurist (25 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



Chrisvw87 schrieb:


> ....
> ich finde man muss bloß auch die leute verstehn die daruf reingefallen sind,  ...


Gut, aber bitte verstehe auch die "alten Hasen", wenn schon alles gesagt ist, dann nervt die Frage.
Schließlich haben wir als nicht Betroffene auch das ganze Zeug schon gelesen, von den Mods. ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Chrisvw87 (25 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Gut, aber bitte verstehe auch die "alten Hasen", wenn schon alles gesagt ist, dann nervt die Frage.
> Schließlich haben wir als nicht Betroffene auch das ganze Zeug schon gelesen, von den Mods. ganz zu schweigen.



klar versteh ich auch ! wie gesagt wollte damit keinen angreiffen oder so..aber einige sachen liest man sich durch und dann
was meinen die damit (übertrieben formuliert)


----------



## technofreak (25 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



Chrisvw87 schrieb:


> was meinen die damit (übertrieben formuliert)


Es   dürfen keine  an einzelne Personen gerichtete  Rechtsauskünfte gegeben werden.
 > Rechtsberatungsgesetz  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtsberatungsgesetz
Daher müssen  die Formulierungen allgemein gehalten und  vor allem auch juristisch korrekt sein. 
Dies ist ein Forum,  keine Verbraucherzentrale oder Rechtsanwaltspraxis. Es würde einen  hervorragenden  Angriffspunkt  für Abmahnungen liefern. Wenn du bereit bist, Abmahnkosten 
in Höhe von u.U zigtausenden Euro zu übernehmen, können wir weiter darüber diskutieren. 
Ansonsten ist das Thema damit beendet.


----------



## Peterchen (25 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

Tut mir leid aber ich brauche doch noch einmal individuelle hilfe.
Ich hab eine E-Mail an den Seiteninhaber von deine freesms page geschrieben und habe darin deutlich gemacht, dass kein Vertrag zu Stande gekommen ist, da unzureichend auf den Preis aufmerksam gemacht wurde. als Antwort habe ich bekommen, dass man die Nutzung des Services nachweisen könne und dass ich mich durch das Anklicken des Feldes "ich habe die agb gelesen und akzeptiert" mit dem Vertrag einverstanden erklärt hätte. In der Mahnung die ich zuvor bekommen habe steht, dass ich das Geld (144€) bis zum 30.09 überweisen muss. Soll ich eine weitere E-mail schreiben in der ich erneut deutlich mache, dass unzureichend auf den Preis des Services aufmerksam gemacht wurde?


----------



## dvill (25 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*

Das ist jetzt rund die 10.000 Schilderung des immer gleichen Problems. Was ist nun konkret individuell?


----------



## sascha (25 September 2007)

*AW: deine-freesms-page FAlle HILFE*



> Soll ich eine weitere E-mail schreiben in der ich erneut deutlich mache, dass unzureichend auf den Preis des Services aufmerksam gemacht wurde?



Antwort:



> Nach dem schriftlichen Bestreiten eines Vertrages besteht zunächst kein weiterer Handlungsbedarf mehr. Der Anbieter dürfte zwar mit Mahnschreiben, Schreiben von Inkassounternehmen und anwaltlichen Schreiben eine Drohkulisse und eine stets wachsende Forderung aufbauen, um den Betroffenen zur Zahlung zu bewegen. Ein Handlungsbedarf besteht aber erst dann wieder, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattern sollte.



Quelle: dialerschutz.de


----------



## duaine bailey (3 Oktober 2007)

*E-Mail Verkehr mit deine-freesms-page.com*

Hi Leute - diese Geschichte kennt ihr wohl, dachte es wäre vielleicht interessant.  Meine Name, E-Mail und IP habe ich entfernt sonst ist alles noch drin. Meine Antworten sind dann in *Fett *zu sehen:


-----------------------------------------------------------------


> > Von: [noparse][email protected][/noparse]
> > Gesendet: 25.09.07 18:19:33
> > An:
> > Betreff: Mahnung von deine-freesms-page.com
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Okee, Das war's.  Ich erwarte weitere Mahnungen, ich könnte euch weiter informieren wenn Leute hier interessiert seid.

Gruß,

db*

*[Virenscanner: Diverse "Zeichenfolgen" durch xxxxx ersetzt.*


----------

